# I think I have seen everything now



## Mark_f (Dec 13, 2014)

I got a new Northern Tool catalog in the mail and was relaxing , thumbing through it , and then I saw it! In the section for truck tools and equipment, A padded camo pattern covered toilet seat that fits into the 2" receiver hitch on the back of your pickup truck. It says " For when nature calls and supports up to 500 pounds". The last image I wanted in my mind was a 500 pound man sitting on a toilet seat on the back of his truck. I guess you just drive away when finished. 


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
Mark Frazier


----------



## tweinke (Dec 14, 2014)

Certainly would not want to be the poor guy following behind, kind of like renting the basement in an outhouse. Hope that thing has a seatbelt. Bet it has a warning sticker "For off road use only"    :roflmao:


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 14, 2014)

tweinke said:


> Certainly would not want to be the poor guy following behind, kind of like renting the basement in an outhouse. Hope that thing has a seatbelt. Bet it has a warning sticker "For off road use only"    :roflmao:




And it's only $47.99   Who would buy this thing?


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 14, 2014)

Believe it or not they probably sell more of them as gag gifts than for any other reason. Would I buy one??  Heck no.


----------



## davidh (Dec 14, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> Believe it or not they probably sell more of them as gag gifts than for any other reason. Would I buy one??  Heck no.



.....but for your favorite brother in law ? ? ? ?  the  one with the Prius ? ? ?       yup !


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 14, 2014)

Might be good for the Hunter or Hiker. You are out in no-mans land and the urge arises. Put it in the hitch, do your thing into a plastic bag and trash it in the first dumpster you come to on the way home.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 14, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Might be good for the Hunter or Hiker. You are out in no-mans land and the urge arises. Put it in the hitch, do your thing into a plastic bag and trash it in the first dumpster you come to on the way home.
> 
> "Billy G"



For the most part, hikers and hunters will be nowhere near the pickup or car when the urge arises. Additionally, those that are used to being out in the woods are also quite adept at taking care of business using only what Mother Nature provides. Of course, that's all fine and good until one finds a patch of burning nettle, poison ivy, or poison oak......    the hard way!  :bitingnails:



davidh said:


> .....but for your favorite brother in law ? ? ? ?  the  one with the Prius ? ? ?       yup !



How did you know that my only brother in law (thus my favorite) had a Prius, anyway???  :lmao:


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 14, 2014)

It appers to be quite popular. From the reviews. http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200594370_200594370


----------



## mcostello (Dec 14, 2014)

Could always leave it in place whilst You drive through the city. Even with a mannequin in place.:biggrin:


----------



## darkzero (Dec 14, 2014)

Have you guys ever seen the Top Gear episode of the Artic Trucks' Hiluxs? :lmao:


----------



## CoopVA (Dec 14, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Have you guys ever seen the Top Gear episode of the Artic Trucks' Hiluxs? :lmao:



I remember that one!  LMAO!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bladehunter (Dec 15, 2014)

Is there anything that doesn't come in cammo ?


----------



## bedwards (Dec 15, 2014)

Last time it snowed here, my wife and I could have used one. It took us 4.5 hours just trying to get home. Now we just have a bucket with a lid and a roll of paper in the bed.  


bedwards


----------



## higgite (Dec 15, 2014)

bladehunter said:


> Is there anything that doesn't come in cammo ?



Was thinking the same thing. So maybe the bear won't see you dumping in his woods?


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 15, 2014)

I think the Dave Mathews band had roughly the same idea when they rolled thru town several years back️
http://www.chicagotribune.com/chi-0503100266mar10-story.html


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 15, 2014)

what's the big deal with crapping in the woods? Every other animal out there does it


----------



## mcostello (Dec 16, 2014)

Poison Ivy.


----------



## mecompco (Jan 2, 2015)

IDK, looks like it would work fine, but I think the PETT system I have is more practical. It has been very useful. Used it camping and off-roading. My daughter took it on a cross-country (Maine to Cali and back) road trip last year. I've also used it during prolonged power outages at home.

Sure beats trying to find a suitable blow-down to hang your butt over in the middle of a rainy night. I'd keep a supply of WAG Bags on hand for disposal.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## ranch23 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really like a camo chainsaw. I always thought that it was that god awful sound and cloud of blue smoke that scared game, now I find out it was that bright red case!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silence dogood (Jan 2, 2015)

Definitely for people on the go.   Next thing that you know, these things will be mounted on airplanes for the economy class.  Mark


----------



## invisabledog (Jan 3, 2015)

Was watching reruns of Duck Dynasty, one of the brothers had one of those.


----------

